
Nobel Prize committee gives up trying to contact Bob Dylan - joeyspn
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/10/17/nobel-prize-committee-gives-up-trying-to-contact-bob-dylan/
======
pjmorris
I've always thought about the meaning of the Kipling couplet from 'If', 'If
you can meet with Triumph and Disaster, and treat those two impostors just the
same'. I think Bob Dylan just taught me more about it. Maybe it takes a poet
to interpret a poet.

------
labster
No, no, no, it ain't me, babe

It ain't me you're lookin' for, babe.

------
samirillian
Reminds me of that Groucho Marx joke about never attending a club that would
have him as a member.

------
danieltillett
This is better than turning it down - just ignore it for the non-entity of an
award it is. I wish all "winners" would do the same and we could get on with
celebrating the things that matter.

------
strait
They finally listened for his answer; it was a'blowin in the wind.

------
hacker314159
Maybe Bob Dylan is too busy reading dasharez0ne

------
coldcode
Look for a rolling stone.

------
mturmon
Stuck inside of Oldchella, with the Stockholm blues again.

